# Any Breeders nr Liverpool?



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I have just been talking to fella who'a after a couple of does as first pets for her five year old daughter, but he is just too far away from me for me to help him out.
I advised him to join this forum, though I don't know if he will, so I said I would ask around to see if anyone had any pets types available for sale near him.

He said he is willing to travel 50 miles to pick mice up. He is also going to look into animal couriers.

Any help would be appreciatted.

Willow xx


----------

